# San Diego / Southern Cali



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

SAN DIEGO MEET? 3-21-03 Friday / www.racelegal.com

Hello all…

Ever since I came back to San Diego I’ve been going to the Qualcomm Stadium 1/8 mile street races hosted by www.racelegal.com It is a good event to watch or participate in. Gates open at 6pm, but most people get there around 8pm, sometimes later. Racing ends at 1a.m. –past my bedtime! The admission for spectators is only $5.00. For racing, I believe it is $15-$20..but check their website for details.

Qualcomm is located off Friars Road, between 805 and the 15 freeways in Mission Valley. About 10 minutes northeast of downtown San Diego. http://www.ci.san-diego.ca.us/qualcomm/directions.shtml will give you directions from various freeways.

I was taking my Infiniti G20 there, but found out that some of the ricers wanted to race every time I entered and left the facility...it’s too tempting for me to blow them away – ha!. Also found out that standing long periods of time suck for my old bones, so I now bring my truck where I can sit in a chair on in the back. But I’m older than most of you guys…...

If any of you attend this function, stop by and say hi. I usually park towards the finish line of the 1/8 mile. You can’t miss my red Toyota truck with Georgia plates and a G20.net sticker on the back window. My name is Brian, but I will also respond to “hey”, “what’s up”, etc.

PS. Racelegal is quick to cancel this event if there is rain in the forecast. If the weather says "chance for rain" check their website and confirm if they are going to host the event.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

when is the next time they will be holding the event? i live in el cajon and would like to start going agin i used top go when they first opened (before they started to stay open late)


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

98-200sx said:


> *when is the next time they will be holding the event? i live in el cajon and would like to start going agin i used top go when they first opened (before they started to stay open late) *


glad to see some interest in this. 

I know there are tons of us here in southern cali, but seems like most prefer street racing or something !  

The event will be held on FRIDAY, March 21...gates open at 6pm, but races start around 730-ish +/-. Don't forget if rain is in the forecast, they "may" cancel the event....

Check out www.racelegal.com for more info....

Hope to see ya there !


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

im not in San Diego but would be down to go. I live about an hour and a half away. Hope to see you guys there


----------

